# Merry christmas



## inspectorD (Dec 22, 2011)

Some folks have plenty of spirit...

Have a Holly Jolly Christmas, and in case you didn't hear...


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 22, 2011)

Have a Very Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 22, 2011)

Nobody can liven up a trailer park like us rednecks 

Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday and thank-you all for being a part of our community. Without the help of all the ones who stay around and provide a lot of excellent advise to those who come here looking how to do repairs themselves, we couldn't keep this place going. It's your dedication that makes _House Repair Talk_ a great place on the net to share information.

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and thank-you!


----------



## vette2020 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's hilarious, something I could definitely see her in Texas.


----------



## Rumi (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!

Thank-you so much for such a warm welcome to your great site and community!  

InspectorD, thats a great photo! 
.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope Santa got you what you wanted


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 26, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Some folks have plenty of spirit...
> 
> Have a Holly Jolly Christmas, and in case you didn't hear...



I wish I had that many Lawn tractors.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 26, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I wish I had that many Lawn tractors.



I wish I had that flatbed Ford...really don't even know why.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 27, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I wish I had that flatbed Ford...really don't even know why.



Me too. I don't know why either. I've never driven one, just seems like I would enjoy it.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder what kind of gas mileage that truck would get. Anybody know off hand out of curiosity?


----------

